# Yarn Holders....... Great Ideas



## LarLar (Feb 22, 2015)

Scroll down past the bunny. These are great ideas. :thumbup: I thought so anyway.

http://sewlicioushomedecor.com/sew-organized-clorox-wipes-recycled-yarn-container/

http://sewlicioushomedecor.com/mcdonalds-im-lovin-yarn-holders/

http://sewlicioushomedecor.com/sew-organized-dollar-store-cup-yarn-container/


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Clever ideas! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## niniw (Mar 17, 2012)

Great idea, thanks for sharing


----------



## Karenknitstoo (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing these clever yarn holders. I'm definitely using the smoothie cup for my next road trip knitting. Love the Easter yarn baskets, too!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Very interesting...


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

I like!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Great ideas.


----------



## subtlewitch (Sep 30, 2012)

I use a cleaned out giant , plastic laundry soap pail (the lid snaps down, keeping it safe from kitties!


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

the Easter Baskets on that first link would be an adorable way to give a knitting friend a ball of interesting yarn. Like that site, thanks for sharing.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Makes you wonder "Duh? Why didn't I think of that?" Thanks so very much for the links!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hadn't thought of the 70's mug tree for scissors.
I also use empty coffee cans to hold yarn. I just cut a small circle in the plastic lid, melt the edges until smooth, and toss in a skein of yarn.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

The McDonald's coffee cups are surely more affordable than the $35 that was shown a while back.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

All such clever upcycling ideas. She also has a gift for staging and photography of her items.

Thanks for posting the links.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Looked under the suitcase recycling and saw one idea that I have made several years ago. I took a Samsonite vanity case and made it into a sewing case for thread, needles, etc. Thanks for the link, many great ideas.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Great ideas. Thanks for the links.


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Great ideas. I especially like the clothespins to hold short yarn that is almost too small to ball up.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

More from Joann's


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

some great ideas love them


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

THANKS so much for the yarn holder idea. Brilliant.

I also found another idea on the site for using the clear plastic strawberry containers for the same purpose for small projects & storing small balls of leftover yarn stach.

I use DPN's with end stoppers for small projects like wash/dish cloths, I-cords, etc. The small whole project fits in the strawberry container with a crochet hook for mistakes & a yarn needle to finish & it is all really so small & portable!

http://sewlicioushomedecor.com/yarntwine-containers/


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh, how clever! I'm headed to 99¢ Only store tomorrow for last minute Easter treats - and now maybe a treat for me :thumbup:


----------



## SLouie76 (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the links. You are so right. These are great ideas. :thumbup:


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing... I have used old containers, and washed them and made them for my yarn...
Thepeanut butter jars...I used for doing dishcloths at our grandchildren's baseball games, also traveling in the car.
Bigger ones, I have used large coffee cans, and other large containers.. Later I will take a picture what I did...and post it...By the way, my husband helped me..by drilling holes...for the yarn at the top, and side. (crocheting a chain and attaching them, for handles..


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

Great recycling ideas. Thanks for posting


----------



## Kaytayqt (Dec 31, 2014)

Love this! thank you , I shared with my mom as well. her cat is ornery and gets into the yarn usually just as a project is ABOUT to be finished, making a huge mess


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

YES....would love to see your ideas! Thanks!


----------



## just80 (Aug 22, 2013)

thanks for the cute items. love you gals.


----------



## Kaytayqt (Dec 31, 2014)

I had a couple old salad mix containers that I thought might work ok. I cut holes and burned them a little with a lighter so they weren't jagged and pulling the yarn. So far they are working great! 

   THANK YOU AGAIN for this suggestion!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Kaytayqt said:


> I had a couple old salad mix containers that I thought might work ok. I cut holes and burned them a little with a lighter so they weren't jagged and pulling the yarn. So far they are working great!
> 
> THANK YOU AGAIN for this suggestion!


I second that! They work really well! They are great for storage of small balls of yarn! You can see inside. See everything inside & they stack!


----------



## Kaytayqt (Dec 31, 2014)

Maybe I'll eat more salad now haha!


----------



## SLouie76 (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you for the great idea ... especially on how you are smoothing the edges. :thumbup:


----------

